# Squeaking pacman frog



## mossy89 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well i put my pac man frog in his new Tank a few days ago , ever since at night hes been Squeaking .. Only thing that bothered me is I don't know if it's a distress call ? Seems fine other than that , just sits in the Eco earth all day and climbs out at night for a wander . But that's when he starts this squeaking busyness. This is frank  









And franks tank


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

mossy89 said:


> Well i put my pac man frog in his new Tank a few days ago , ever since at night hes been Squeaking .. Only thing that bothered me is I don't know if it's a distress call ? Seems fine other than that , just sits in the Eco earth all day and climbs out at night for a wander . But that's when he starts this squeaking busyness


Have you been feeding him mice? :lol2: 

Sorry i couldnt resist, I hope your Pacmans ok  will be good to see what ppl think may be wrong as i was looking at getting one of these in future


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Hes probably calling for a ladyfriend lol
With all the low pressure weve been having a lot of frogs will be calling


----------



## mossy89 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I thought maybe a mating call but when I youtubed it, it didnt sound the same . his is just like a dog toy squeak , prob nothing wrong to be fair but it's my first frog and am not sure on the different calls .. I did think it maybe a distress call becuse his new big tank is freaking him out ? It's 31 " long 12 " deep 18" high


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mossy89 said:


> Yeah I thought maybe a mating call but when I youtubed it, it didnt sound the same . his is just like a dog toy squeak , prob nothing wrong to be fair but it's my first frog and am not sure on the different calls .. I did think it maybe a distress call becuse his new big tank is freaking him out ? It's 31 " long 12 " deep 18" high


I doubt it will be the size of the tank, they come from a big place called the wild normally. :whistling2: :lol2:

I'd think it's a mating call, although I'd be interested to see what others think.


----------



## mossy89 (Dec 28, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I doubt it will be the size of the tank, they come from a big place called the wild normally. :whistling2: :lol2:


 try putting a royal python in a 8ft viv and see if its content on its space ;-) cb animals are exactly that .... Captive


----------



## mossy89 (Dec 28, 2009)

He's stoped doing it now .... Maybe it was a territory thing ?


----------

